# verschiedene Tabellenaufteilung ind IE und Firefox



## stonedjehova (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier helfen,

Der Code unten, sieht ziemlich unterschiedlich im IE und im Firefox aus, so wie im Firefox sollte es eigentlich sein, hat jemand eine Idee, was ich ändern muss, damit es wenigstens eine ähnlihce Aufteilung ist?

Danke


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
   "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html style="height: 100%;">
<head>
<title>Initiativbewerbung</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="style.css">
</head>

<body style="height: 100%; margin: 0px; und padding: 0px;">
<table border="0" align="center" style="background-color:#123456; width: 200px; height: 100%;text-align: center; font-weight: bold; border-spacing: 0px;">
	<tr>
		<td style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; height: 20px;">
		</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="2" style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; height: 30px;">
		<p style="font-size: 20px; font-family: 'times new roman', roman; letter-spacing: 5px; color: #DADADA;">Name, Vorname</p>
		</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="2" style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; height: 267px;">
		<img src="pics/foto.jpg" alt="Applicant foto / Bewerberfoto" style="width: 200px; height: 267px; border-width: 0px;">
		</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td style="margin: 0px; padding-top: 20px; vertical-align: top;">
		<p><a class="hell" href="application.html">to the application ...</a></p>
		<p><a class="hell" href="anschreiben.html">zur Bewerbung ...</a></p>
		</td>
	</tr>
	
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Gumbo (3. Oktober 2004)

Also ich sehe keinen gravirenden Unterschied zwischen den beiden Browsern.
Wodurch macht sich dieser Unterschied denn bemerkbar?


----------



## stonedjehova (3. Oktober 2004)

im IE ist das Bild immer mittig, im Firefox ist es höher, so sollte es sein!


----------



## dfd1 (3. Oktober 2004)

mach doch im <td>-Tag des Bildes ein valign="center"

Sollte so eigentlich gehen.


----------



## stonedjehova (7. Oktober 2004)

Danke für deine Hilfe, aber das ändert nichts an der Sache, ausserdem sollte diese Art von Auszeichnungen vermieden werden...


----------

